# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Китайской геймерше устроили виртуальные похороны

## ALEX(XX)

Недавно стало известно о двух новых смертях среди участников массивных многопользовательских онлайновых игр (MMOG). 

В прошлом месяце ушла из жизни китайская девочка, известная в мире World of Warcraft под ником Snowly. Она не отрывалась от игры несколько суток подряд и это окончилось весьма плачевно. 

За несколько дней до своей смерти она сказала, что готовится к особенно важной миссии и поэтому почти не спит и чувствует себя очень усталой. Друзья Snowly говорят, что она была ключевым звеном клана, поскольку имела круглосуточный выход в интернет. Другими словами, девочка в каком-то смысле умерла ради своих виртуальных товарищей. 

В онлайне прошли грандиозные похороны Snowly. В мероприятии участвовали десятки персонажей из дружественных ей кланов (фото). Во время церемонии пришло известие о смерти еще одного энтузиаста MMOG из Китая — персонажа под ником Nan Ren Gu Shi. 

После этого в игровых форумах появились призывы к игрокам более внимательно относиться к своему здоровью. Семь крупнейших китайских фирм-разработчиков приняли решение встроить в свои игры специальные алгоритмы для отслеживания излишне зависимых пользователей. Испытание новых алгоритмов началось 20 октября в 11-ти различных MMOG.

Источник : securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

> В онлайне прошли грандиозные похороны Snowly. 
> <skip>
> Однако эта церемония была омрачена известием о смерти еще одного энтузиаста MMOG из Китая


это пять!
"были омрачены", как будто в похоронах есть что-то радостное

----------

